# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn - Giao hàng tận nơi

## honey

Hương vị phong phú từ Muka Snacks
Thứ hai, 25/06/2012, 08:52 AM (GMT+7)
 (Bep Eva) - Theo nhịp bước của thời gian, Muka Snacks mong muốn mang đến cho bạn hương vị phong phú từ nhiều miền đất nước.
Muka Snacks “Cảm hứng chiều công sở” một xứ sở quà vặt - một điểm đến kết nối hương vị món ăn của khắp các vùng miền đất nước. Mỗi món ăn là một thông điệp bình dị và gần gũi hòa lẫn với môi trường công sở hiện đại. Muka Snacks luôn mong muốn đem đến cho khách hàng sự thỏa mãn và hài lòng nhất với dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi. Đầu tiên, bạn chỉ cần gọi điện hoặc đặt hàng online, sau đó bạn có thể thưởng thức những món ăn mà bạn ưa thích.

Quà vặt góp phần làm cho những câu chuyện kể giờ tan tầm thêm thú vị. Mỗi món ăn không chỉ là một nghê thuật, một chất xúc tác, mà nó còn là một mảnh ghép mang dấu ấn của Muka.
Theo nhịp bước của thời gian, Muka Snacks mong muốn mang đến cho bạn hương vị phong phú từ nhiều miền đất nước, bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy các món ăn này tại trang 


Nhắc đến Muka Snacks bạn sẽ nghĩ ngay đến dư âm của món ăn miền cao nguyên bình dị, ăn là ghiền, là nhớ, là thích thú. Chúng tôi đang nói đến Xôi Chiên Ban Mê, không quá giòn như các loại xôi chiên khác, nhưng đủ để đánh thức vị giác của bạn bởi lớp nếp bên trong nóng dẻo hòa quyện với các nguyên liệu đặc trưng, cùng sự chăm chút khá tỉ mỉ làm nên cái hồn riêng cho nhân bánh.

Cùng Muka đi đến Quảng Đông khi thưởng thức món Hoành Thánh chiên đặc sắc. Một món ăn khá được ưa chuộng bởi sự kết hợp từ mùi thơm của lá hoành thánh đến vị đậm đà của thịt bằm, khoai môn cộng thêm một chút cay của tiêu, kèm với nước sốt chua ngọt làm nên một món ăn khoái khẩu.


Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể thưởng thức Bánh Tráng Phượng Hoàng từ Tây Ninh, Bánh Trứng Nhật Tảo, Xôi Bát Bửu, hay những món ăn quen thuộc như gỏi cuốn, bò bía, bánh bò, bánh gang, sương sáo, Phục linh...


Trong thời gian qua, rất nhiều gối văn phòng xinh xắn được Muka trao tận tay khách hàng đã làm cho khách hàng rất thích thú. Đó là tất cả những điều Muka mong muốn trong dịp khuyến mãi gối văn phòng từ ngày 11/6 đến 30/6/2012. Đây là một trong những chương trình khuyến mãi lớn của Muka Snacks.

Địa chỉ liên hệ:

Hotline: 090 847 6698

Nguồn Eva.vn

----------


## luxubu2011

Trong trường hợp lười biếng mà vẫn muốn có những món ăn nóng hổi chỉ trong 30' thì hãy gọi cho đồ ăn vặt nha các bạn, website: Đồ ăn vặt, ăn xế giao tận nơi HCM, Thế giới món ăn vặt văn phòng

----------

